# Pas de son sortie Optique



## medapayne (20 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir voila je n'ai pas de son qui sors via ma sortie optique celle ci est raccordée directement de mon Apple tv a mon ampli hors je n'ai aucun son qui sort.
Le son via hdmi marche bien hors je veus utilisé la sortie optique.
pour info l'option dolby digital est en mode "activé".
je n'y comprend rien pourriez vous m'aidez.
j'ai verifier cable et autre sortie sur l'ampli tout est ok.
est ce possible que la sortie optique sur lapple tv soit out?
je l'ai depuis 5 jours.
merci de votre aide


----------



## medapayne (21 Avril 2011)

personne pour m'aider svp


----------



## Shurikn (21 Avril 2011)

C'est bien sur possible que la sortie soit dead, c'est du hardware, tout matériel peut avoir un/des défauts bien sur!

Sur ton ampli tu as bien sélectionné la bonne source? Comme pour la TV avec la touche av...

Ton ampli fonctionne avec une autre source numérique?

++ §hu


----------



## medapayne (21 Avril 2011)

oui bonne sortie sélectionnée sur l'ampli et j'ai d'autres sortie sur l'ampli mais indépendante...
donc je pense que c'est une panne matérielle


----------



## sykiko (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour MEDAPAYNE, j'ai le même problème que toi:
Sortie optique de appletv relié à sortie optique de chaine hifi et le son ne sort pas.
As-tu trouvé la solution toi même ou quelqu'un a t'il la solution ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Mai 2011)

sykiko a dit:


> Bonjour MEDAPAYNE, j'ai le même problème que toi:
> Sortie optique de appletv relié à sortie optique de chaine hifi et le son ne sort pas.
> As-tu trouvé la solution toi même ou quelqu'un a t'il la solution ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Je ne sais pas si c'est une faute de frappe mais si tu relies une sortie à une autre sortie...Ça ne peut pas fonctionner !
Il te faut relier la sortie optique de l'ATV à l'entrée optique de ton ampli.


----------



## sykiko (9 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est une faute de frappe mais si tu relies une sortie à une autre sortie...Ça ne peut pas fonctionner !
> Il te faut relier la sortie optique de l'ATV à l'entrée optique de ton ampli.


Bonsoir pepeye66, en fait il y a un port optique sur l'apple tv et un port optique sur ma chaine hifi.
J'ai relié les 2 avec un câble audio-numérique optique et comme mentionné plus haut le son ne passe pas.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mai 2011)

sykiko a dit:


> Bonsoir pepeye66, en fait il y a un port optique sur l'apple tv et un port optique sur ma chaine hifi.
> J'ai relié les 2 avec un câble audio-numérique optique et comme mentionné plus haut le son ne passe pas.



Il faut que tu vérifies que le port optique sur ta chaine HIFI est bien un port d'entrée et non pas un port de sortie (il y a de fortes chances que ce soit une entrée mais prudence = vérif.).
Si non, je ne vois pas où serait le problème sauf à bien vérifier qu'alors le port sélectionné en écoute sur ta chaine soit bien ce port optique là.


----------



## sykiko (13 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Il faut que tu vérifies que le port optique sur ta chaine HIFI est bien un port d'entrée et non pas un port de sortie (il y a de fortes chances que ce soit une entrée mais prudence = vérif.).
> Si non, je ne vois pas où serait le problème sauf à bien vérifier qu'alors le port sélectionné en écoute sur ta chaine soit bien ce port optique là.


Merci de ta réponse pepeye66, j'ai vérifié pour le port optique de ma chaine et j'ai l'impression que c'est un port de sortie car dans la notice il est indiqué que l'on peut brancher ce port à l'entrée numérique DIGITAL IN d'un appareil d'enregistrement numérique .

Alors y a t'il un autre moyen pour écouter le son de mon Apple tv sur ma chaine ?  &#58370;


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mai 2011)

sykiko a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse pepeye66, j'ai vérifié pour le port optique de ma chaine et j'ai l'impression que c'est un port de sortie car dans la notice il est indiqué que l'on peut brancher ce port à l'entrée numérique DIGITAL IN d'un appareil d'enregistrement numérique .
> 
> Alors y a t'il un autre moyen pour écouter le son de mon Apple tv sur ma chaine ?  &#58370;



Désolé pour cette réponse tardive...
Franchement, la seule solution qui te reste est de verifier si tu as une entrée HDMI sur ta chaine:
Si oui eh bien tu y connectes la sortie HDMI de ton ATV2; mais alors il te faut aussi une sortie HDMI sur ta chaine pour aller sur l'entrée HDMI de ta TV.
Si non, tu connectes ta sortie HDMI de l'ATV2 sur l'entrée HDMI de ta TV et tu connectes la sortie RCA de ta TV sur l'entrée RCA de ta chaine (et çà, tu devrais pouvoir le faire).
Il ne te restera plus par la suite qu'à fermer le son de ta TV pour n'écouter que celui de ta chaine.


----------



## sykiko (18 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Désolé pour cette réponse tardive...
> Franchement, la seule solution qui te reste est de verifier si tu as une entrée HDMI sur ta chaine:
> Si oui eh bien tu y connectes la sortie HDMI de ton ATV2; mais alors il te faut aussi une sortie HDMI sur ta chaine pour aller sur l'entrée HDMI de ta TV.
> Si non, tu connectes ta sortie HDMI de l'ATV2 sur l'entrée HDMI de ta TV et tu connectes la sortie RCA de ta TV sur l'entrée RCA de ta chaine (et çà, tu devrais pouvoir le faire).
> Il ne te restera plus par la suite qu'à fermer le son de ta TV pour n'écouter que celui de ta chaine.


Salut j'ai trouvé la solution.
En fait, j'ai branché ma chaine hifi sur la prise casque de ma télé, ainsi j'ai le son de la télé et de l'Apple tv sur ma chaine hi-fi.

Merci quand même de ta participation pepeye66.


----------



## iOStv (19 Mai 2011)

Apple a publié cette fiche il y a une petite semaine pour les utilisateurs qui ont des problèmes de son, essaie à tout hasard !

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3789


Amicalement,
iOStv.fr


----------



## ben12 (9 Août 2011)

bonjour a tous,
j'ai le me me probleme
je suis sur a 100% de mes connexions et de mon ample Home ciné
j'ai eu l'assitance d'apple par telephone
prise en charge par le plateau depannage et echange de l'apple TV
mais le probleme persiste sur la nouvelle 
donc avez vous trouver une solution ??
merci
benoit


----------



## globeman (21 Septembre 2013)

Il faut désactiver le dolby digital pour les ampli non compatibles et alors le son sort par le hdmi et l'optique sans soucis


----------



## Bombigolo (21 Septembre 2013)

globeman a dit:


> Il faut désactiver le dolby digital pour les ampli non compatibles et alors le son sort par le hdmi et l'optique sans soucis



Merci
ça fonctionne !
ça me saoulait de devoir allumer ma Tv juste pour ecouter de la musique


----------

